# Intel integrated and nVidia - Xorg

## Buffoon

Can I use Intel integrated graphics and nVidia GT 430 concurrently? It was probably possible before KMS was invented (I never tried it). But now with KMS - Intel requires KMS ... can I use nouveau on same KMS? Using proprietary blob is probably out of question, although it has its own KMS now.

----------

## Buffoon

OK, to try it out I need to switch VIDOE_CARDS from "nvidia" to "nouveau intel i965" and rebuild affected packages. Then I have to reconfigure kernel for KMS ...

Is there anybody smart enough to tell me it will not work before I go thru all that?

----------

## Buffoon

At this point I figure there are three possibilities.

1. Everybody knows this is impossible, they consider my question too stoopid to dignify it with an answer.

2. Nobody ever tried it ... makes me wonder why?

3. Everybody is waiting for pictures of my computer with smoke coming out of it. (We all know electronics are made of smoke, when it comes out it won't work any more. Unless you manage to catch the smoke and put it back in.)

----------

## [n00b@localhost]

 *Buffoon wrote:*   

> OK, to try it out I need to switch VIDOE_CARDS from "nvidia" to "nouveau intel i965" and rebuild affected packages. Then I have to reconfigure kernel for KMS ... 
> 
> Is there anybody smart enough to tell me it will not work before I go thru all that?

 

I have done what you suggested in your second post and had it working with an Intel i965 and nVidia Quadro K2000M.  I switched back from nouveau to nvidia though due to poor performance and no CUDA.

----------

## Buffoon

Ahaaa! Thanks!

I intended to chicken out but now I'm going to try it over weekend. You say you have i965 working together with nvidia blob?

----------

## [n00b@localhost]

I followed the Bumblebee guide on the Arch Linux wiki to set it up.

```
gary@garyslaptop ~ $ emerge -pv1 --nodeps $(qlist -IC bumblebee virtualgl xorg-server x11-drivers mesa)

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[ebuild   R    ] app-eselect/eselect-mesa-0.0.10::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] media-libs/mesa-11.1.1::gentoo  USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm nptl opencl udev vaapi vdpau wayland -bindist -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel (-freedreno) -i915 -ilo -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-8.2.0::gentoo  USE="-egl -gles2" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.0:0/1.18.0::gentoo  USE="glamor ipv6 suid udev wayland xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -libressl -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -tslib -unwind -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.18-r4:0/361::gentoo  USE="X acpi driver kms multilib tools uvm -gtk3 -pax_kernel -static-libs" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.10.1::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.8.3::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.99.917_p20160203::gentoo  USE="dri sna udev -debug -uxa -xvmc" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/bumblebee-3.2.1::gentoo  USE="bbswitch" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -nouveau" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/virtualgl-2.3.3::gentoo  USE="ssl" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 10 packages (10 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

gary@garyslaptop ~ $ grep VIDEO_CARDS /etc/portage/make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia"
```

----------

## Buffoon

This is confusing ... I have no Optimus. I want to use the HDMI port on my motherboard concurrently with add-on nVidia card which is driving my dual displays.

----------

## [n00b@localhost]

Ahh... OK.  Sorry.  I misunderstood your original question.

I have achieved what I believe you are wanting to do: run a display using an Intel GPU integrated onto the motherboard while simultaneously running two displays using a discrete nVidia GPU?  I did this ages ago with an old computer that has since died.  There was nothing particularly complicated about the setup.  As far as I remember it involved running two instances of Xorg with different Xorg.conf files defining the different screens using the appropriate displays attached to the relevant GPUs.  This is in essence what bumblebee does.  Obviously you have to have the drivers for both GPUs installed at the same time so my post above should still be helpful - just ignore the part about bumblebee and virtualgl.

----------

## Buffoon

You probably did it when KMS was not invented yet?

----------

## Jogie214

Hi,

recently I treid to get the same setup running, after a couple of days fiddling around, I found a really simple solution. In you BIOS you have to specify the INTEL VGA to be the primary graphics card. Because you need kms for the intel driver to work in Xorg, and NVidia is not able to boot to a working system if you remove KMS from the kernel or specify nomodeset as a commandline argument.

jogie214

----------

## Buffoon

Thanks! Will try it out when I get a chance.

----------

## v_andal

I have Intel and AMD cards. Intel is with KMS. For AMD I use proprietary fglrx. Works fine. So I guess, it should be possible with Nvidia.

----------

